# Tracts on Mormonism - Grab Bag Offer



## Wayne (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been doing the work of arrangement and description for one of our larger collections--the Papers of the Rev. Wesley P. Walters. It's about 100 boxes of material, mostly focused on Mormonism. Walters was a noted researcher into Mormonism and it can be argued that he changed the way even Mormons themselves look at and pursue their own history. 

Walters was originally a UPCNA pastor, then UPCUSA and finally he brought his Marissa, IL church into the PCA. He died in 1990, and his papers initially went to Westminster California, but more recently were relocated here to the PCA Historical Center in 2005.

Indexes to the collection are currently being posted to the web, and the main index page is here: Wesley P. Walters Collection - Index

All of which brings me to say that I have two large boxes of tracts that I'd like to see put to use. I'd like to offer "grab bags" with assortments of these tracts to whomever might be able to use them. Then after interested parties look those over, if there are particular titles that you'd like to have more of, we can then talk about available quantities.

However, because the Historical Center runs on a shoe-string budget, I will have to ask that you place your request by sending a few $$ to cover postage.

There are also available some tracts addressed to Jehovah's Witnesses. Request those if interested. 

If interested, send your request to 
PCA Historical Center
12330 Conway Road
St. Louis, MO 63141


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 21, 2011)

This link isn't loading for me Wayne. 


http://www.pcahistory.org/findingaids/walters/index.html


----------



## Wayne (Aug 21, 2011)

Randy:

The link is simply to another web page, the index page for the Wes Walters Collection. On that page there is more about the collection and links to an index for each box within the collection.

However, both the link in my post and the copied link in your post work fine for me. Not sure what the problem is on your end and why it won't open for you.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 22, 2011)

Monday morning nudge.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 22, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Randy:
> 
> The link is simply to another web page, the index page for the Wes Walters Collection. On that page there is more about the collection and links to an index for each box within the collection.
> 
> However, both the link in my post and the copied link in your post work fine for me. Not sure what the problem is on your end and why it won't open for you.



It's working now Wayne. Thanks.


----------

